# Surgery Update



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers.

I was finally released this morning around 10am to go home. The surgery took about 2 and 1/2 hours. When the doctor came in to talk to me she said I had a goiter (which I already knew) and that there were some complications during surgery. My thyroid had started growing into my vocal chords. And to make matters worse my vocal chord was not one tube like it is in most people. Mine had little branches growing off of the main cord. So while removing the thyroid she nicked one of the pieces. She was afraid that damaging one of the pieces would cause me to sound horse for the rest of my life but when she came into talk to me last night she said I sounded really well and just horse from having the tube in. I don't think it really caused any damage. She did send my thyroid in for testing just to make sure there was nothing else going on with it and I should hear about that on Monday.

Besides all of that I really feel fine. I think honestly the IV in my hand was worse then in incision on my neck. I cant really see what the incision looks like because it is covered up by tape but I do see some blue suture sticking out in certain spots. I go back in about a week to see the surgeon to get the suture removed. My throat is a little sore still when I eat and drink but not nearly as painful as when I had my tonsils removed. Right now I am just resting when needed and keeping an ice pack on my neck (it really helps).

They switched me from Armour 1grain (60mg) to Levoxyl 0.100mg. Not sure why the dosage is less now that my thyroid is gone...maybe they have to start me out slow? Who knows. Guess I will just wait and see how this goes and talk to her when I go in next week.

Again thanks for thinking about me during this time. If you guys have any questions about anything please feel free to ask.


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Glad to hear your feeling ok and hopefully no permanent damage to your vocal cords. Keep us posted, take care of yourself and big hugs.

Stacie


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm glad you're doing well!! Sorry about those complications, but it sounds like you are dealing with it great! I'm not sure about the dose difference with armor and levo. I'm betting Andros can answer that a little better. Make sure you get rest and keep healing fast!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jpoteracki said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I was finally released this morning around 10am to go home. The surgery took about 2 and 1/2 hours. When the doctor came in to talk to me she said I had a goiter (which I already knew) and that there were some complications during surgery. My thyroid had started growing into my vocal chords. And to make matters worse my vocal chord was not one tube like it is in most people. Mine had little branches growing off of the main cord. So while removing the thyroid she nicked one of the pieces. She was afraid that damaging one of the pieces would cause me to sound horse for the rest of my life but when she came into talk to me last night she said I sounded really well and just horse from having the tube in. I don't think it really caused any damage. She did send my thyroid in for testing just to make sure there was nothing else going on with it and I should hear about that on Monday.
> 
> ...


Well; my goodness!! I am sorry the surgery was a bit more complicated than expected and I sure hope the pathology comes back all good news!

Other than that, you sound really good. You are a trooper and it is so good to hear from you so soon.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Jillian:

So glad to hear you are doing well. Sounds like overall the surgery went great. I'm so happy for you. I hope you have a wonderful recovery and that your new meds work great.

:hugs:

Patti


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My question is why did they witch you from Armour to Levothyroxine? I hope you handle the switch OK. Chances are you will need addl T-3 hormone so maybe before you get to far along ask to go back onto the Armour.


----------



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> My question is why did they witch you from Armour to Levothyroxine? I hope you handle the switch OK. Chances are you will need addl T-3 hormone so maybe before you get to far along ask to go back onto the Armour.


I'm not sure why they switched the meds or the dose. I go in to see the surgeon on the 15th (i think) so I will have to ask her then. I don't go and see my endo until Sept. When I first was put on meds last year this is what they put me on before I was switched to Armour. We will see how it goes.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Jillian,

So great to hear that the surgery is done and all is well. Speedy recovery!


----------

